# WoW und Quad Core



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe beschlossen einen neuen pc zu kaufen aber da ich mal im forum gelesen habe das wow keine quad core unterstützung gibt?

Also meine Frage --> Kann ich mit einem  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz, 6 MB L2 cache)
	                                                     Betriebssystem: Windows Viste Home Premium 
	                                                     Speicher: 4096 MB RAM (2x2048 M
	                                                     Harddisk: 1000 GB Serial ATA (7200 rpm, 2x500G
	                                                     Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8600, 512 MB HDMI
	                                                     Drive: Blu-Ray ROM/ DVD ReWriter (DL/+/-)
	                                                     Keyboard/Mouse, 11 in 1 cardreader
	                                                     Kommunikation: 10/100 LAN, W-LAN, Firewire

Computer " normal " WoW spielen?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zardor (22. Mai 2008)

Naxyo schrieb:


> Ich habe beschlossen einen neuen pc zu kaufen aber da ich mal im forum gelesen habe das wow keine quad core unterstützung gibt?
> 
> Also meine Frage --> Kann ich mit einem  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz, 6 MB L2 cache)
> Betriebssystem: Windows Viste Home Premium
> ...




Hab ne ählichen Computer und kann nur sagen : JA


----------



## Shirokiri (22. Mai 2008)

Schnelle und kurze Antwort:

Ja kannst du

~Edit~
Mist da war einer schneller
~Edit Close~


----------



## Cervante (22. Mai 2008)

mit sicherheit

So Long ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spionage (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also ich spiele seit Anfang 08 WoW mit Quad-Core und hatte nie ein Problem.
(Hab auch nichts darüber gelesen bisher)

Einfach Installiert, Updates gemacht, etc pp.

Läuft wunderbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Illusaria





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

thx für die schnellen antworten .. mir ist ein stein vom herzen gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (22. Mai 2008)

Naxyo schrieb:


> Ich habe beschlossen einen neuen pc zu kaufen aber da ich mal im forum gelesen habe das wow keine quad core unterstützung gibt?
> 
> Also meine Frage --> Kann ich mit einem  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz, 6 MB L2 cache)
> Betriebssystem: Windows Viste Home Premium
> ...




Mein Pc ist (fast) derselbe und ich kann auf voller Grafik ohne Lags spielen!
Auch Sonntag 17 Uhr in Shattrat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Das hattest du in dem anderen Thread doch auch schon gefragt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass WoW Quad Core nicht unterstützt bedeutet NICHT, dass es auf selbigem nicht läuft, sondern nur, dass du keinen Vorteil davon hast, weil WoW maximal 2 CPU-Kerne (und die auch nicht komplett) nutzen kann im Moment!


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

aha jetzt ist mir ein licht aufgegangen! sry das ich speziel einen neuen thread geöffnet habe aber wollte mir 100% sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Naxyo


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe beschlossen einen neuen pc zu kaufen aber da ich mal im forum gelesen habe das wow keine quad core unterstützung gibt?

Also meine Frage --> Kann ich mit einem Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz, 6 MB L2 cache)
Betriebssystem: Windows Viste Home Premium 
Speicher: 4096 MB RAM (2x2048 M
Harddisk: 1000 GB Serial ATA (7200 rpm, 2x500G
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8600, 512 MB HDMI
Drive: Blu-Ray ROM/ DVD ReWriter (DL/+/-)
Keyboard/Mouse, 11 in 1 cardreader
Kommunikation: 10/100 LAN, W-LAN, Firewire


Mal was anderes. Die CPU reicht locker aus. Aber eine 8600 bei der Konfig????
Dazu nicht mal GB-Lan. Was legst du für diesen PC hin? Also hier bremst die Grafikkarte die CPU aus. Eine 8800 GT oder höher ist da eher angebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

Das kommt eben noch. Ich dachte so Ende Juni kauf ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte da diese locker für WoW reichen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Mai 2008)

das wow kein quadcoresupport hat, heißt nur, das nur einer der kerne genutzt werden und nicht alle 4. heißt du wirst aufeine prozessorauslastung von 25% kommen.
für das gute alte wow reicht alelrdings schon nen halber kern um das flüssig darzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich würde mir eher nur dualcore kaufen und die 100 eure bei der grafikkarte dazupacken. je nachdem was du sonst mit dem rechner machst.


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Naja nicht ganz! Zwei Kerne unterstützt es mittlerweile!

Außerdem kann CPU-Power auch bei WoW nicht schaden!

Mein alter Rechner war : Athlon X2 4600+ mit 8800 GT (in Shat und Inis bös geruckelt)

Der neue: Q6600 mit 8800GT (fast überall doppelte FPS wie vorher)


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

hm...Also meiner Meinung nach wolte da nur jemand |angeben| mit dem was er hat jeder weiss dass wow geringe anforderungen hat!


----------



## Sir Acrow (22. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das wow kein quadcoresupport hat, heißt nur, das nur einer der kerne genutzt werden und nicht alle 4. heißt du wirst aufeine prozessorauslastung von 25% kommen.


Ich hab einen Q6600, es werden 2 Kerne ausgelastet und ich komm (nicht übertaktet) auf maximal 10% CPU-Auslastung. 

Kleiner Tipp: Hol dir am besten schon in nächster Zeit eine neue Graka (oder gleich zum neuen PC), denn eventuell könnten einige bessere Grakas dann nicht mehr vorhanden sein (so passiert einem Kumpel von mir ... hat zu lang gewartet und dann waren die billigen Grakas, die auch was draufhaben schon alle vergriffen)


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Mai 2008)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Die CPU reicht locker aus. Aber eine 8600 bei der Konfig????
> Dazu nicht mal GB-Lan. Was legst du für diesen PC hin? Also hier bremst die Grafikkarte die CPU aus. Eine 8800 GT oder höher ist da eher angebracht.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist halt ein typischer Aldi oder Blödmarktrechner, denk ich mal.
Davon abgesehen ist wow gar nicht so anspruchsvoll, was die Hardware angeht. Ich hab die gleiche GPU nur mit 256MB und bin mit der Grafikleistung vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

du bist sicher nur neidisch das sich jemand nach 4 jahren einen neuen pc leisten will und es auch kann! Ich wollte SICHER NICHT angeben weil ich ihn ja noch gar nicht besitze! Mich nahm es nur wunder obs mit vista quad core etc . funzzzzzzzzzzt!!!!!


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Also wenn WOW mit einem X2 4600+ und einer 8800 GT nicht flüssig läuft, dann möchte ich gern mal wissen auf welcher Auflösung du spielst? 
Ich selber habe eine X2 5000+ und eine 8500GT.Damit spiel ich flüssig bei max. Details auf 1024x768  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> jeder weiss dass wow geringe anforderungen hat!



...wenn man nicht alle Details auf Maximum haben muss! Wenn man das jedoch möchte ,dann geht dem Rechner schon des öfteren mal die Puste aus, wenn viel los ist auf dem Bildschirm! 

Selbst auf meinem Rechner, der denke ich nicht wirklich schlecht ist, ruckelt es noch ab und an!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (22. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> hm...Also meiner Meinung nach wolte da nur jemand |angeben| mit dem was er hat jeder weiss dass wow geringe anforderungen hat!


 Lies mal den Originalpost. Er hat den PC doch gar nicht. Er überlegt sich den nur zu kaufen und war sich unsicher...
Man kann nicht mit etwas angeben, was man nicht hat, oder?

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Naxyo schrieb:


> du bist sicher nur neidisch das sich jemand nach 4 jahren einen neuen pc leisten will und es auch kann! Ich wollte SICHER NICHT angeben weil ich ihn ja noch gar nicht besitze! Mich nahm es nur wunder obs mit vista quad core etc . funzzzzzzzzzzt!!!!!



Das hat mit Neid nichts zu tun. Ich seh nur nicht ein warum ich für Sachen zahlen soll die ich eh nicht nutze. Daher stell ich mir meinen PC lieber selbst zusammen. Ist dann auf mich abgestimmt und günstiger als einer von der Stange.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxyo (22. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank wolkentaenzer! Âlidâri denken dann schreiben!

mfg Naxyo


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Also wenn WOW mit einem X2 4600+ und einer 8800 GT nicht flüssig läuft, dann möchte ich gern mal wissen auf welcher Auflösung du spielst?
> Ich selber habe eine X2 5000+ und eine 8500GT.Damit spiel ich flüssig bei max. Details auf 1024x768
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe gespielt (und tue es immer noch) auf 1280 x 1024(native Auflösung meines TFT) und alle Details auf Maximum hochgedreht.

Es lief auch fast überall flüssig (außer in Shatt mit mageren 20 FPS, jetzt mindestens 40)! Nur hat man jetztnur durch die neue CPU etliche FPS mehr als vorher, woraus ich halt schließen kann, dass WoWmit einer starken CPU doch noch mal deutlich skaliert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Um noch mal zu Thema zu kommen.

Nehm lieber einen Dualcore und pack die Ersparniss in die Grafikkarte. Hatte ein Vorredner ja schon erwähnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Ich habe gespielt (und tue es immer noch) auf 1280 x 1024(native Auflösung meines TFT) und alle Details auf Maximum hochgedreht.
> 
> Es lief auch fast überall flüssig (außer in Shatt mit mageren 20 FPS, jetzt mindestens 40)! Nur hat man jetztnur durch die neue CPU etliche FPS mehr als vorher, woraus ich halt schließen kann, dass WoWmit einer starken CPU doch noch mal deutlich skaliert!
> 
> ...



Ok. Der Quad ist höher getaktet. Aber normal nutzt WOW einen Quad nicht. Max. Dualcore. Daher wundert es mich das es bei dir so ein Unterschied ist. Aber wenn es flüssig läuft ist doch alles ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucelia (22. Mai 2008)

Angel80 schrieb:


> Um noch mal zu Thema zu kommen.
> 
> Nehm lieber einen Dualcore und pack die Ersparniss in die Grafikkarte. Hatte ein Vorredner ja schon erwähnt.
> 
> ...



kann ich an dem punkt nur unterstützen...

vorteil des quadcores ist höchstens:

du kannst auf 2 monitoren 6x wow gleichzeitig offen haben, mit all diesen tollen accounts multiboxing betreiben... und immernoch überall ~30fps haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab das mal mit nem q6600 und nem haufen trial-accounts ausprobiert ^^


also...ich glaub der quad reicht auf jeden fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Nein höher getaktet ist er nicht laufen beide mit 2,4 GHz! Es liegt an der Prozessorarchitektur. Die Cores bringen einfach deutlich mehr Leistung bei selbem Takt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heeru (22. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Mein alter Rechner war : Athlon X2 4600+ mit 8800 GT (in Shat und Inis bös geruckelt)



also ich spiel mit nem 4400+ und ner 7800 GT und das auf tirion und sonderliche ruckelprobleme hab ich ned nichmal auf höchster grafik


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

Das hat mit neid echt nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe mir vor einem Jahr selbst einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, hat etwa die Hälfte gekostet was ein gleichwertiger bei Media Markt oä. gekostet hätte und ich spiele damit seit dem auf der höchsten Auflösung WoW ruckelfrei.


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Nein höher getaktet ist er nicht laufen beide mit 2,4 GHz! Es liegt an der Prozessorarchitektur. Die Cores bringen einfach deutlich mehr Leistung bei selbem Takt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt ja.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hatte die Zahlen nicht im Kopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (22. Mai 2008)

Also du kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen da wenn das Spiel es nicht unterstützt heisst das nur das es nicht für 4kerne optimiert ist,automatisch nur 2kerne anspricht..oder halt auch auf die anderen.


----------



## Arakon79 (22. Mai 2008)

Heeru schrieb:


> also ich spiel mit nem 4400+ und ner 7800 GT und das auf tirion und sonderliche ruckelprobleme hab ich ned nichmal auf höchster grafik



Wenn du das sagst, dann muss ich es dir wohl glauben auch wenns mir etwas schwer fällt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wars jedenfalls so!


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Das weicht vielleicht ein wenig vom Thema ab...aber egal.

Konfigurier dir einen eigenen PC.Du musst ihn ja nicht selber zusammen bauen.Aber du sparst so Geld und gibst es nur für Sachen aus die du auch nutzt! Brauchst du WLAN und Firewire? Grafikkarte kriegste ne bessere und G-Lan ist ebenfalls eigentlich schon Standard.


----------



## schu (22. Mai 2008)

bei einen quad core prozessor is es generell schwachsinn zu zocken da es gar-fast keine games gibt die einen quad core prozessor auslasten können der quad core läuft zu 80% nur mit kernen aber genau so ne blöde frage wofür braucht man 4 grafikkarten in nem rechner?


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

schu schrieb:


> bei einen quad core prozessor is es generell schwachsinn zu zocken da es gar-fast keine games gibt die einen quad core prozessor auslasten können der quad core läuft zu 80% nur mit kernen aber genau so ne blöde frage wofür braucht man 4 grafikkarten in nem rechner?



Um sein Geld zu verkloppen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

schu schrieb:


> bei einen quad core prozessor is es generell schwachsinn zu zocken da es gar-fast keine games gibt die einen quad core prozessor auslasten können der quad core läuft zu 80% nur mit kernen aber genau so ne blöde frage wofür braucht man 4 grafikkarten in nem rechner?




Das ist einfach zukunftssicher, es werden irgendwann Spiele herauskommen die einen guten Prozessor mit 4 kernen und von mir aus 4 Grafikkarten zum ruckeln bringen.
Das krankste was ich bisher gesehen habe war auf PCwelt, ein MB mit 2 (meta^^) Sockeln und darauf natürlich gleich 2 Quads und 4 8800GTX karten. Damit kann man die nächsten Jahre spielen ohne sich Gedanken ums Aufrüsten zu machen. Andere kaufen sich lieber alle 4 Jahre (oder ähnlich) nen neuen PC (die meisten, mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## `WhiSkeY (22. Mai 2008)

also auf meinem alten System (AMD64 3200+ 2GB DDR1 6600GT) hatte ich 7-18 fps in Shatt bei low Details mit meinem neuen (AMD X2 6000+ 4GB DDR2 8800GT) habe ich keine Probleme mehr selbst bei max Details.

Mir einen Core 2 Quad zu kaufen hab ich nicht überlegt da ich der Meinung bin das die viel zu teuer sind da hab ich lieber statt für 125€ ne 9600GT für 150€ ne 8800GT gekauft die weit besser ist.


----------



## mazze3333 (22. Mai 2008)

aufjedenfall..nur sollen erstmal alle dual unterstützen dann kommt quad


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zukunftssicher, es werden irgendwann Spiele herauskommen die einen guten Prozessor mit 4 kernen und von mir aus 4 Grafikkarten zum ruckeln bringen.
> Das krankste was ich bisher gesehen habe war auf PCwelt, ein MB mit 2 (meta^^) Sockeln und darauf natürlich gleich 2 Quads und 4 8800GTX karten. Damit kann man die nächsten Jahre spielen ohne sich Gedanken ums Aufrüsten zu machen. Andere kaufen sich lieber alle 4 Jahre (oder ähnlich) nen neuen PC (die meisten, mich eingeschlossen)



Nur was will ich jetzt damit? Stromrechnung hoch treiben? Die Einzelkarten werden auch immer weiter entwickelt. Daher ist eine Grafikkarte nächstes Jahr garantiert besser als 2 8800 GTX im SLI jetzt. Mal davon abgesehen nützt dir die Power auch nichts wenn die Programme, Spiele etc. es nicht nutzen. So eine Maschine läuft zu 80 % im Leerlauf. Hat aber viel Geld gekostet und zieht Unmengen an Strom.


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

Das war nur die ANtwort auf die Frage, ich würd mir sowas ja auch nicht holen, hab ich doch geschrieben! l2lesen.


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Das war nur die ANtwort auf die Frage, ich würd mir sowas ja auch nicht holen, hab ich doch geschrieben! l2lesen.



War auch keine Kritik an dich meine Antwort! Nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## `WhiSkeY (22. Mai 2008)

naja ich würde einfach lieber jetzt 100€ und in 2 jahren 100€ für nen CPU bezahlen als jetzt 280€ wenn der teure CPU jetzt net wirklich was bringt


----------



## silver18781 (22. Mai 2008)

anstatt nen 9000er quadcore cpu zu kaufen, kauf dir nen q6600 zwar 100mhz langsamer aber günstiger!


----------



## Angel80 (22. Mai 2008)

silver18781 schrieb:


> anstatt nen 9000er quadcore cpu zu kaufen, kauf dir nen q6600 zwar 100mhz langsamer aber günstiger!



Oder nen Dualcore 8...er Reihe bei Intel oder X2 AMD


----------



## Palimbula (22. Mai 2008)

Der Trend geht eindeutig zu QuadCore und wer die Branche kennt, weiß dass hieraus sehr schnell Realität wird.


----------



## Angel80 (23. Mai 2008)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Der Trend geht eindeutig zu QuadCore und wer die Branche kennt, weiß dass hieraus sehr schnell Realität wird.



Mag ja sein. Aber die Frage ist ja ob ich das brauche!!!
Ich persönlich brauch auch keine 8800 Ultra/GTX. Für die Sachen die ich mache reicht die 8500GT völlig aus. Genau wie mein X2 5000+.Wenn man natürlich immer das neuste spielen will dann muss man dem Trend natürlich mit gehen. Aber für mich reicht der X2 noch locker mal 8 - 10 Jahre wenn er solange alles mit macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zundahealer (23. Mai 2008)

Also wenn man im taskmanager wow.exe  zu task wechseln macht .
dann zugehörigkeit auf cpu 0,1,2,3 macht wird bei mir mein quad core gleichmäßig ausgelastet (alle 4 kerne) . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so long


----------



## redfox3d (7. Juli 2008)

Habe jetzt eine P4-3200@3445 mit 2 GM RAM und
eine 8600 GT AGP.

Mein WoW ruckelt nur in den Städten zur Rush-Hour,
sonst eigentlich nie. (Bei 1200X irgendwas).

Auch ich habe einen ähnlichen Rechner mit Q6600
und 8600 GTS PCIex im Auge, zum Kauf im Herbst.

Natürlich würde es mich freuen, wenn WoW dann
unter Vista genauso stabil läuft und auch alle Addons
und Plugins (Blasc und GameCam) noch funktionieren.

Ich benutze die Kiste zum Rendern mit Lightwave 9
und Vue Infinite 5, daher werden 4 GB Ram und eben
der Q6600 hierbei dringender gebraucht, als um WoW
oder Diablo (3?) zu zocken.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit WoW und einer Fujitsu-
Siemens Scaleo Pi 2662 gemacht, inclusive Vista ?

Schöne Grüße,

Ingo


----------



## Shinovah (9. Juli 2008)

mal so nebenbei erwähnt, ein dualcore reicht locker aus für das was heute auf dem markt ist.... und wer hier rum mault warum man kein 1000er lan hat und davon überzeugt ist das man mit 1000er schneller im internet unterwegs ist als wie mit einem 100er oder 54er wlan sollte sein rechner wieder gegen einen gameboy umtauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt zur zeit kein internetanbieter der es schafft ein 54er mbit netzwerk voll auszulasten. weil netzwerk = mbit/s , internet = kbit/s
(netzwerk auslastung von wow in einem 54er wlan, liegt im 0, Bereich  )

und  ja es gibt sogar spiele die einen quadcore unterstützen, das größte problem beim quadcore ist, das man halt ein 64er bit os braucht....


----------



## redfox3d (9. Juli 2008)

Shinovah schrieb:


> und  ja es gibt sogar spiele die einen quadcore unterstützen, das größte problem beim quadcore ist, das man halt ein 64er bit os braucht....




Ääääh, jetzt mal ein Paar Voll-Noob-Fragen:

Ich hab mich mit sowas noch nicht eingehend beschäftigt, daher muß ich mich erstmal
in das Thema einarbeiten, sorry.

Also bedeutet das:

A) Windows Vista ist ein echtes 64-Bit Betriebssystem ?

 Windows XP-64-Bit würde auch reichen ?

C) Spezialsoftware wie zum Beispiel Lightwave 3D, sollten 64-Bit-fähig sein,
um überhaupt auf so einem Rechner zu funktionieren, geschweige denn,
dass sie nur dann auch wirklich SCHNELLER arbeiten würden ?

D) WoW läuft auch auf 64-Bit-Systemen ?

Ja, steinigt mich, vierteilt mich, aber ich bin nunmal ein 38-jähriger Greis,
der damals schon an seinem 286'er mit 40 MHz im Windows und Bios 
rumgedoktort hat, um noch ein paar Megaherzchen mehr aus dem
Hochleistungsgerät herauszukitzeln. Von Multikern-Prozessoren hab ich
im EDV-Unterricht damals nun wirklich noch nichts gehört ! *Grins*

Über detaillierte und verständlich formulierte Antworten würde ich mich 
sehr freuen !

Liebe Grüße,

Redfox


----------



## Ennia (9. Juli 2008)

*Hallo redfox!*

A) Windows Vista ist ein echtes 64-Bit Betriebssystem ?

_*Natürlich gibt es auch 32Bit Vista Versionen. Das Problem bei 32Bit Desktop-Windows-Versionen ist, dass diese nur 4096MB (also 4G RAM registrieren können. Dazu zählt auch der Grafikkartenspeicher! Also dann 3,5GB RAM und eine Grafikkarte mit 512MB Speicher würde sich dann rein theoretisch ausgehen mit einem 32bit-igem Vista oder XP. Wenn du vor hast, dich für ein 64bit System zu entscheiden, würde ich nicht weniger als 4GB RAM verwenden, alles andere wäre Schwachsinn.*_

 Windows XP-64-Bit würde auch reichen ?

_*Für was muss es denn reichen?*_

C) Spezialsoftware wie zum Beispiel Lightwave 3D, sollten 64-Bit-fähig sein,
um überhaupt auf so einem Rechner zu funktionieren, geschweige denn,
dass sie nur dann auch wirklich SCHNELLER arbeiten würden ?

_*An und fürsich läuft fast jede Software auf einem 64bit-System. Es kommt auf die Software drauf an, ob diese 64bit unterstützt, ansonsten läuft das ding einfach im 32bit-Modus - so wie bei mir WoW zB. Ob dein Lightwave 3D auch in einer 64bit-Variante zu haben ist, musst du wohl erfragen. Du musst dir aber definitiv das Produkt NEU in einer 64bit Version kaufen, falls es erhältlich ist. Die Adobe CS3 ist meines wissens immer noch nicht in 64bit zu kaufen - vlt. CS4 dann, keine Ahnung.*_

D) WoW läuft auch auf 64-Bit-Systemen ?

_*Ja, läuft einwandfrei - keine Probleme; weder mit den Addons noch mit sonstwas.*_

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, ansonsten frag einfach weiter ^^

lg

edith meint: dass man für einen Quadcore ein 64bit OS benötigt ist natürlich Unfug, und solche Aussagen sollte man bestrafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinovah (9. Juli 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> edith meint: dass man für einen Quadcore ein 64bit OS benötigt ist natürlich Unfug, und solche Aussagen sollte man bestrafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




natürlich läuft ein quadcore auch mit nem 32er os. aber.... sinnvoll ist die combo nich


----------



## Skoo (9. Juli 2008)

Shinovah schrieb:


> natürlich läuft ein quadcore auch mit nem 32er os. aber.... sinnvoll ist die combo nich



Aus welchem Grund ist diese combo "nicht sinnvoll" ? Begründe mal bitte.


----------



## redfox3d (10. Juli 2008)

> edith meint: dass man für einen Quadcore ein 64bit OS benötigt ist natürlich Unfug, und solche Aussagen sollte man bestrafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, erstmal danke, danke, danke an Ennia für die super ausführliche Antwort ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das hilft mir schon weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab jetzt nur nochmal eine Grundsatzfrage:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was macht denn bitte ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem anders als ein 32-Bit-Betriebssystem ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es nur die begrenzte RAM-Kappazität oder werden auch schlich nur 2 der 4 Kerne
von einem 32'er System genutzt und es würde deshalb natürlich auch nur mit 2 Kernen
bei Lightwave rendern ? Nach meiner Info ist LW 9 64-Bit-fähig und da es eh neu auf
dem Quad installiert werden müßte, wäre das kein Problem.

Interessant ist halt nur die konkrete Auswirkung von 32-Bit-Betriebssystem auf
einem Quad-Core. Wenn es sich so äußert, dass man vergleichsweise bei einem
V8 mal eben 4 Zündkerzen rauszieht und die Karre nurnoch auf 4 Töppen läuft,
dann ist sowas natürlich auch in einem PC vollkommen sinnlos, wenn 2 Kerne 
praktisch stillgelegt werden, weil das Betriebssystem sie nicht findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das RAM-Problem habe ich aber natürlich schon verstanden - Hubraum ist durch
nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch nochmehr Hubraum ! *Grins*  

(Ääääh, ja, ich fahre einen V8, aber von BMW und nur 3,5 Liter Hubraum ! *Schnüff*)

Auch wenn das hier nur bedingt mit Warcraft zu tun hat, möchte ich halt schon wissen,
ob es nichtnur finanziell sinnvoll ist, gleich einen Quad statt einen Dual-Core zu kaufen.
Preislich schenken sich nämlich wenigstens bei Komplettrechnern diese Geräte zur Zeit
maximal 50-75 Euro ! Daher muß ich halt nur wissen, welche Folgekosten durch spezielle, 
evtl. teurere ECHTE 64-Bit-Betriebssysteme noch eingerechnet werden sollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schließlich soll die neue Maschine ja genauso rennen, wie mein guter alter Pentium 4
Northwood 3200@3445 MHz, 2 GB OCZ-DDR1-RAM, AGP Nvidia 8600 GT 512 MB !
Im Lightwave-Benchmark steh ich nämlich für einen Single-Core garnichtmal SOOO
schlecht da und es müssen schon Duo's und Quads oder eben echte Xeons kommen,
um meiner Kiste das Wasser zu reichen. Auch WoW läuft bis auf die AH's am Sonntag-
Nachmittag vollkommen flüßig, bei 1280 X 1024, 24-Bit, 4-fach Oversampling,
alle Details auf Maximum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so ! Kommt ja echt was Vernünftiges und nichtnur Vorschulniveau, 
wie in den WoW-Handels-Channels ! *Stöööööhhhhnnnn*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,

der Zwerg-Fuchs *SchwanzwedelFreu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (10. Juli 2008)

*grins* Gleich mal vorneweg: bin aus dem Vorschulalter auch schon lange raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wenn wir schon bei autos sind.. ich fahr nen A4 ^^ ist schon was tolles, ein anständiges Auto zu fahren... aber wir reden ja von Computern.

Also, die Vorteile eines 64bit-Systems gegenüber einem 32-bitigem sind im Grunde folgende:
- Schnellere Berechnungen von großen Integer-Werten (Ganzzahlen) wie sie bei Grafikanwendungen vorkommen [betrifft dich also]
- es können mehr als 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher direkt adressiert werden, wovon Anwendungen mit hohem Speicherbedarf, wie Videoverarbeitung und Datenbanksysteme profitieren. [betrifft dich also auch]

Ein Quad/Dualcore kann auch innerhalb einer 32bit-Umgebung seine Leistung fast voll entfalten. Man kann es vlt. wieder mit einem Auto-Beispiel veranschaulichen: Mein A4 verträgt Super und normal Benzin, doch mit Super läuft er halt noch nen Tick besser und man holt halt noch einwenig mehr aus der Maschine. Naja, vlt.ist das nicht das aller beste Beispiel, aber vlt. verstehst du was ich damit meine ^^

Wenn du dir einen PC im Wert von 500-750 EUR (das meinst du doch, oder?) kaufst, bist du gut dabei. Ich rate dir aber, deinen PC selber zusammenzustellen. Mit dem Konfigurator auf Alternate.de z.B. geht das ganz gut und die Preise sind auch sehr gut kalkuliert. Ich seh aber grad, dass der Konfigurator auf der deutschen Seite garnicht vorhanden ist o_O, Notfallst auf alternate.at probieren, da gibts den auf jeden Fall noch... seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann dir da auch gerne helfen wenn du Hilfe brauchst. Das ganze sieht ungefähr so aus. Leider ist mir das Ding dan abgekackt und ich konnte nicht weitermachen... Naja hab jetzt 8GB RAM, einen Quadcore und das Mainboard rausgesucht und wir leigen bei ca. 362.- EUR.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das OS würd ich mir seperat auf geizhals (http://geizhals.at/deutschland) raussuchen und beim billigsten anbieter besorgen. (Ultimate 64bit liegt momentan bei 122.- EUR / hab das auch und bin vollstens zufrieden) XP ist nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen und ist i.d.R. auch teurer als Vista...


lg


----------



## redfox3d (10. Juli 2008)

Ei, Ennia, vielen Dank, mein Gutster !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte, nicht streiten Leute ! Ich ziehe mir aus den hier gemachten
Angaben schon die für mich wichtigen Informationen heraus
und was ich dann daraus mache, dass bleibt natürlich mir überlassen.

Ich mußte nur erstmal das Grundprinzip der für mich doch neuen Technik 
verstehen, weil meine Kiste seit 4 Jahren übertaktet einwandfrei läuft
und eine Neuanschaffung einfach nicht nötig war !

Die Informationen und Tips hier sind auf jeden Fall gut und sinnvoll.
Daraus kann ich mir dann wenigstens eine für mich praktikable
Lösung zusammenstellen, sei es nun mit Baukastenprinzip oder einem
nachträglich "gepimpten" Komplettsystem. Das wird sich dann beim
Durchrechnen der verschiedensten Angebote zeigen, was geht.

Da für mich Informationen aus erster Hand wertvoller sind, also von Leuten, 
die eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser oder jener Hardware schon praktisch 
gesammelt haben, als irgendwelche Lobhymnen in gesponsorten "Fachzeitschriften",
versuche ich mir eben aus den natürlich subjektiven Meinungen der echten
Benutzer ein eigenens Bild zu machen und richte meine Kaufentscheidungen
dann eben danach aus. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Nochmal vielen Dank für die konstruktiven, detaillierten, verständlich geschriebenen
Hinweise zu meiner Frage. Danke für Eure Geduld !

Ich werde nicht heute und auch nicht übermorgen einen neuen Rechner kaufen,
aber ich werd Euch wohl informieren, was es denn dann endgültig geworden ist
und meine Erfahrungen dann gerne hier zum Besten geben, falls es überhaupt
jemand interessiert !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße und frohes Zocken,

Redfox



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (10. Juli 2008)

wir streiten doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben uns doch alle lüp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich würde es schon interessiern, kannst mir ja ne pm oder so senden!

Freut mich übrigens, dass ich dir helfen konnte!

Grüße


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Und weil die letzten Beiträge von Ennia und David schon hochgradig zweifelhaft für die Integrität des Threads waren, hat sie der böse Moderator gelöscht. Wobei er hofft, dass das nicht nochmal nötig sein muß, und zwar nicht nur für sich.


----------

